# Occupational Therapy



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Just a message of thanks that although unsolicited have arrived regarding our current situation with Vals illness.

At present I am finding it almost impossible to concentrate on anything mentally demanding. Hence some probable gobble de goop suggestions.
I bust a gun I am making for the small destroyer yesterday so chucked my tools up the wall and walked out.
Anyway rambling again.

Just to say that this site is proving to be an excellent source of occupational therapy in keeping me occupied and thankyou all.

Steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh please keep strong for Val.
Is she having treatment yet, I know it is a worrying time for you both and it is hard to focus but you have to, as it also becomes a busy time with all the hospital appointments
Keeping busy is a good therapy and I plan every meal and I try and keep life normal and the same.
Our thoughts are with you love Mavis and Ray


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're all here to keep eachother from going nuts, except Mave, she's here to drive us nuts, only kidding :lol: :lol:

We help eachother, take the mick, have a laugh, get told off by the mods, (oh OK just me then) and we also learn a lot and save a fortune, all for a tenner.

Kev


----------

